# [Finished/Taken] Rule Book/Codex Giveaway



## Biellann

Time ran out for giving these away. All books donated to second hand bookstore.

Hello,

Getting rid of my older and unneeded rule books, codices and White Dwarfs. All items are in used but reasonable condition. I would prefer items to be picked up from Sydney Australia. All items are free.



How to paint Citadel Miniatures c2008 ISBN 9-781841-548715
Codex Eldar c2012 ISBN 978-1782530190
Codex Witch Hunters c2003 ISBN 1-84154-485-X
Warhammer Wood Elves c2005 ISBN 1-84154-680-1
Codex Eldar c2006 ISBN 1-84154-791-3
Codex Space Marines c2008 ISBN 978-1841548944
Codes Black Templars c2005 ISBN 1-84154-685-2
Codex Imperial Guard c2003 ISBN 1-84154-410-8
Codex Dark Eldar c2010 ISBN 978-1841549781
Warhammer 40,000 Rulebook c2008 ISBN 978-1841548753
Warhammer 40,000 Rulebook c2004 ISBN 1-84154-468-X
Warhammer 40,000 Apocalypse c2007 ISBN 1-84154-838-3
White Dwarf WD346 Oct 2008
White Dwarf WD347 Nov 2008
White Dwarf WD348 Dec 2008
White Dwarf WD349 Jan 2009
White Dwarf WD350 Feb 2009
White Dwarf WD351 Mar 2009
White Dwarf WD352 Apr 2009
White Dwarf WD353 May 2009
White Dwarf WD358 Oct 2009
White Dwarf WD360 Dec 2009
White Dwarf WD364 Apr 2010
White Dwarf WD366 Jun 2010
White Dwarf WD371 Nov 2010
White Dwarf WD372 Dec 2010
White Dwarf WD380 Aug 2011 (Codex Sisters of Battle edition)
White Dwarf WD381 Sep 2011 (Codex Sisters of battle edition)


----------

